
Heroku's Ugly Secret (2014) - pavel_lishin
http://genius.com/James-somers-herokus-ugly-secret-annotated
======
draw_down
I would just like to observe that their team started off saying "we want to
build features, we don't want to think about infrastructure", a common (and
understandable) sentiment among devs. Then they ended up thinking about their
infra, a lot.

~~~
alexbilbie
But according to the articles that's because their infrastructure provider is
forcing them to consider infrastructure through poor service

------
sofaofthedamned
This is like 2 years old, who the hell cares?

